# Brake Controllers



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a Prodigy P3 that I use with my '10 Tundra and like it very much. It's the only brake controller I've ever used, so I have no other ones to compare it to, but I've always found it easy to adjust for different trailer loads and it has warned me when the connection wires got loose before I got out on the road (I crimped the P3's cable harness to the one provided with my truck instead of buying a pre-fabbed one and they do slip out on rare occasions) I've always been happy with the braking performance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

You may wish to consider fixing the built in controller, I doubt it's actually the main module, usually it's a wiring issue. Google "chevy service trailer brake system" and you will find TONS of reading on the problem.

Even if it does come back to the module (which isn't all that common) based on what I've read they are nowhere near $400. I think your mechanic may be trying to take you for a ride on several fronts.

If you do need to replace it, I'll second the P3, but take note that it's reasonaby expensive, but is second to none for an aftermarket controller. But, in the end, it's hard to beat the integrated brake controller as it references the trucks brake system (instead of just deceleration) and they are typically very good, but some aftermarket controllers (like the P3) come close.

Whatever you do, do NOT buy a cheap timer based controller - read a post I made on the subject here a while ago for details why.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tra...proportional-vs-dangerous-500538/#post6495858

Take note that if it does turn out to be a simple wiring issue, even replacing the controller won't remedy your issue - the new controller will be problematic as well, very likely just flashing an error or a different sort.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have hated the integrated controller since I bought the truck new. Even with brand new brakes on a trailer the integrated controller wasn't that great even at the highest setting. So even if I have to replace all of the wires and plug still don't plan in keeping the integrated controller unless there was a bug from factory that has caused low power since day 1


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've had a few and the one I'm using now it a prodigy P3....

I had a Hayes and it was a nice controller.....stay away from the cheaper "timed" controllers....

I've heard the factory stuff is the cats meow.....what exactly is it you don't like about the factory controller?


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

My factory controller has never had nearly the power of the aftermarket contoler of my old truck. Maybe the newer ones are better? 

Just talked to a friend this morning that is a mechanic, he said the same as my local mechanic that the after market will probably be better and provide more stopping power to the trailer. My buddy said that Chevy is notoriously bad as far as sending a weak signal


----------

